# Fecal analysis visibility questions



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

:shock: Does anyone have any suggestions regarding staining fecal floats. My microscope has a max of 1500X magnifacation and am wondering if any one has any suggestions to better see parasites. What color and brand stains would you reccomend? I


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

Most parasite eggs can bee seen at 100-400x, so you should be OK there. I think the biggest thing that helps to see them is not staining them, but rather adjusting the condensor and light levels on the scope to enhance the contrast between the background and the material of interest. Usually, this means lowering the condensor and decreasing the light intensity somewhat. Hope this helps.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

In addition to what Verbal recommended, smears can be more helpful than floats, depending on what your frogs might have. I would do both a float and a smear (just like it sounds, smear a soft sample on the slide)just to be sure.


----------



## rburnj (Aug 19, 2004)

Like Verbal said you wont need to go over 400x magnification. At that magnification you'll see coccidia and giardia. The majority of parasitic eggs are much larger than these. If you looking for protozoa or bacteria then youll need a higher objective, oil immersion etc. In terms of float versus smear, it all depends on how much fecal you can collect. If you can collect a decent amount a float is good. But a smear is more manageable with smaller amounts. Staining isnt really necessary because eggs are pretty distinct. If your looking for protozoa or bacteria it helps though because the stain will then outline them. I run both just to make sure but remember...just because you dont see anything doesn't mean you're in the clear. It normally takes a follow up to make sure that your frogs are worm free. Just make sure to take precautions while running the fecals then you should be fine.

Ryan


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2004)

That helps alot, thank you! Can you possibly direct me to any sources of pictures that are more specific to dart frog issues?


----------



## Lucidblue (Jul 23, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1297&highlight=magnification


----------

